# Epson XP 15000 wide format velom paper?



## Fotam3350 (May 22, 2018)

Has anybody found a wide format (larger than 8"x11") velom paper or transparency film that is compatible with the Epson XP15000?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Fotam3350 said:


> Has anybody found a wide format (larger than 8"x11") velom paper or transparency film that is compatible with the Epson XP15000?



Any 100-125gsm will do the job

https://www.paperandmore.com/products/11x17-clear-white-vellum-paper-29lb-bond


----------



## Fotam3350 (May 22, 2018)

Thanks so much! So far we've only found one transparency that will work and that's the Staples Multipurpose transparency film and it has a textured feel on the printed side. Do you know if that film you suggested has the texture??


----------



## TWinster (Aug 13, 2018)

I just bought an Epson XP 15000 and tried to print on water proof acetate with horrible results. I had to run paper through the printer several times to clear up the smeared ink. Did you achieve the results your looking for with Staples Multipurpose Transparency film. Did you try the Glama Natural Clear 29# Vellum as suggested by the other member? I'm trying to make transparencies for screen printing just to be clear.


----------



## thecoloredribbon (Mar 6, 2019)

TWinster said:


> I just bought an Epson XP 15000 and tried to print on water proof acetate with horrible results. I had to run paper through the printer several times to clear up the smeared ink. Did you achieve the results your looking for with Staples Multipurpose Transparency film. Did you try the Glama Natural Clear 29# Vellum as suggested by the other member? I'm trying to make transparencies for screen printing just to be clear.


TWinster, did you have any luck? I purchased the XP 15000 last week and finally got some transparencies to print on. Terrible. Wish I had read your message before making the purchase. Have you had any luck with the XP 15000? If so, which acetate did you end up using? I am also trying to make transparencies for screen printing.


----------



## littlegreenchurchprinting (Nov 1, 2020)

I always can find bad reviews after purchase, grrr, I have worked on it for hours, will print 13x19 color photos but not transparencies,


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

That interesting because people have been using this printer for transparencies.
Here is another thread about it.
Not all transparencies are the same. The ones labeled as "waterproof" can absorb a lot more ink. 
That's what they call "waterproof" by the way... It can handle the water from the ink.
Here is an example


----------



## littlegreenchurchprinting (Nov 1, 2020)

I taped a piece of 13X19 ( super B ) paper to the transparency and it printed the whole page, there is a sensor some where is going to be covered so I am can print with out taping paper and transparencies together, 10 hours figuring it out, glad this damn thing has ecotanks


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

littlegreenchurchprinting said:


> is a sensor some where is going to be covered so I am can print with out taping paper and transparencies together


I don't know this particular printer.
Normally printers turn the paper sensors off automatically when the "transparency" option is selected from the print settings.
Other printers have an option to turn the paper sensors off in their menu. 
If you don't have one of these options, then the only alternative is the taped paper method.


----------

